# Sharing fun



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH says "I think you qualify on all accounts." How about you?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Me, too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Me, too!


I love being in this sorority. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Guilty!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TLR said:


> Guilty!!!


I hereby sentence you to a long life. . . full of maltese & maltese kisses!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I'm a member of that club!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm confused, you mean that's not how everyone thinks? What's wrong with them?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep - that would be me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deborah, Laura & Maggie, please put your "paw" on the Bible & declare to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so yelp me dog!"


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yep....guilty (and proud of it) too!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Uh-oh, I'm in trouble!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Why am I not surprised? :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::two thumbs up::two thumbs up:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Amen


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, guilty on almost all accounts!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yes - that is me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are such a dedicated group---maybe that is why we love SM---our bonding is our babies!


----------

